# Been Feeding my goats straight dog food.



## danmcph (Apr 28, 2013)

Now that I have your attention, this is what I want to avoid.

We just brought home a Anatolian Shephard and I need to figure out how to feed it in the same pasture that she is kept in.  Of course the pasture is full of goats.  I don't know if the goats will eat the dog food or how they will be with it.  How do you guys feed your dogs so that the goats can't eat, spill, poop in etc the dogs feed?

Thanks


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL, you did catch my eye.
I do not know how you would devise a creep feeder for the dog that a goat could not figure out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2013)

More than likely the Anatolian will not let anything near her food.
Our Toli will leave her food in the bucket...not eat... but if a goat even starts to walk toward that bucket she bolts faster than anything you've ever seen... 
Our Pyrs are not that way at all.
We do not allow food aggression BUT the dogs can protect their food, just no aggression (biting,attacking etc.) Growling and turning around once they are older and unsupervised is ok.

If it is a pup feed it 2x daily supervised. That way you can also moniter the pup and correct any unwanted food behaviors.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 28, 2013)

My goats don't really go for the dog food but I have two sheep that sure do....my Pyrs bolt and chase those two sheep away and give a highpitched bark to say "HEY - LEAVE IT"!!! They never hurt or are agressive but those two sheep aren't allowed within 10 feet of their bowls. The goats however can be right on top of the dogs eating the lower branches of the fir tree I feed them under and the dogs totally ignore the goats.

I do try to take away the kibble if they are leaving it so they don't have to guard their food from those sheep. I feed the dogs first then pick up the bowls when I have finished doing the herd check. 

I have also seen people have a kennel within the pen to feed the dogs also. I have that set up but I don't feel the need to feed them in there, as the dogs are pretty ingenius in devising solutions and problem solving in their LGD role.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 28, 2013)

danmcph said:
			
		

> Now that I have your attention, this is what I want to avoid.
> 
> We just brought home a Anatolian Shephard and I need to figure out how to feed it in the same pasture that she is kept in.  Of course the pasture is full of goats.  I don't know if the goats will eat the dog food or how they will be with it.  How do you guys feed your dogs so that the goats can't eat, spill, poop in etc the dogs feed?
> 
> Thanks




You got me! Just real quick, goats should not be allowed to eat dog food. Really not good for them. Like really bad for them. Of course if they steal some it's ok but never feed it to them. ha

I have an Anatolian too and she is pretty protective over her food. She is GREAT with her goats and is an excellent dog but she does growl slightly and will keep the goats from her food. Some people like there dogs like that and some don't. I do like a dog that will keep the goats out of their feed as long as they NEVER EVER do anything to harm the goat. Have dogs here that are not like that and it is near impossible to get them to eat and the goat out of it without feeding in separate fields.


----------



## meme (Apr 28, 2013)

I would just feed the dog twice a day while the goats are being fed. Unless yourgoats are fed free choice or something. If it is left out, it might attract ants anyway. 

And yes, the title scared me a little.


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

Now, that you've got the membership's attention - please update your title to something that won't cause trolling issues.  Thanks!


----------



## secuono (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a long lunging whip I use to shoo my horses away when feeding my dog, sheep move away when I just wave my hands at them. 
You have three options; take the dog out for feeding, make a special dog only pen to feed in or stand there with a whip and shoo the goats away.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 28, 2013)

*I put a big bowl of puppy kibble in our pasture for our LGD and he snacks on it all day. The goats won't even go near it.*


----------



## Heirloom (Apr 28, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I put a big bowl of puppy kibble in our pasture for our LGD and he snacks on it all day. The goats won't even go near it.*


I never would have though it. I would have put money on them devouring it....quickly.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't have goats but my sheep even learned to crawl to get to dog food (someone once told me sheep can't crawl) but they sure did! 
I just fed once a day after they were grown and I let them be protective of their food.  They were pyrs. New ASD already is protective.  I have devised a little hole for her to go through but I'm sure the sheep will figure it out. She is already letting her buddy the bottle baby in her pen but no one else. Bottle baby isn't going after dog food yet.

What a title!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 28, 2013)

It got my attention. I was getting ready to tell you no bad idea. Not good for them. I leave my dogs food out and the goats never touch it. Now the chickens when they are out will devour it.  And the 2 dogs do not like it. They sit back and glare at them. But do not touch them.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 28, 2013)

My goats will eat dog food if they get a chance but my Pyr  makes sure nobody gets close.  The chickens have figured out that if they go close he will bark at them (with a mouth full of food of course) and spit it everywhere.   Then they dart in and grab what they can.  He does not bother them unless they get directly in his bowl which I had to put inside a plastic container so the chickens cant lean in and eat.  I had to start feeding him after the chickens went to bed.


----------

